# Best snowblower of all time?



## deezldude (Nov 24, 2015)

I used the search feature but it wasn't much help. Maybe everyone can chime in. I'm going to sell my Craftsman 536.888600 and get a wheeled model on Craigslist.

What's the answer to the question? Ariens, Simplicity, Snapper, Honda? Price shouldn't exceed $500 on Craigs and looking for reliability, parts availability and overall ruggedness and durability. Thanks!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Well maintained Toro Powerlite, IMO. Also deemed "too dangerous" by Consumer Reports, I like that.:wavetowel2:


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

jtclays said:


> Well maintained Toro Powerlite, IMO. Also deemed "too dangerous" by Consumer Reports, I like that.:wavetowel2:


Too dangerous? Too much power, I assume? :redface:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

caddydaddy said:


> Too dangerous? Too much power, I assume? :redface:


.....or maybe to much lite ??:icon_whistling:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

It's either on, or off, no bail on the handle to control the augers. Light enough to pick up and get those whirling bits too close to your personal bits.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's like asking what weight oil, everyone is going to be a little different.
I like the older stuff as it's commercial grade and then some compared to most of the newer stuff.

I'd love to get my hands on a Zaugg or a Wado as they are snowblowers on steroids. I'd hate having to try and find parts.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Ariens mid 60'S 10M. 

They set the standard.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

The one that is in great shape, low hours and has the best local dealer IMHO. Nothing worse than a great machine and no support.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

I like the ones with water wheel impeller design... all vintage however.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

This one !
1st Gen Snowbird
... of course, I don't own one yet.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm apt to be as biased as anyone but I'm not going to go there. When divers talk about their scuba gear it's the stuff that got them back alive that that call the best. I think the same can be said for the snowblower that got us through "the big one".

There's a lower tier of machines that can be eliminated but after that an objective answer will be hard to come by.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

IMHO the very best snowblower is the one I have in my hands, doing the job it was designed to perform, and doing it well. Doesn't matter the brand, size, paint color or anything else. Just as long as it's doing what I'm asking of it and I'm grateful to have it. 
That makes me happy


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

well said Pete- agree fully. all the name brands have earned their place in the snow blower world, and even certain years of the less popular ones.. but in the end it's the one that never failed you that counts.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I got to throw out the HSS622 into this mix. Even though it's tracked, it's light enough to still overcome all the bad tendencies, but benefit from the tracks. It's a simple, rugged design, that has an engine in the same class as many already mentioned. It may have a smaller auger and bucket than some on this list, but that could add to the efficiency to the trowing power of the design.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

russkat said:


> This one !
> 1st Gen Snowbird
> ... of course, I don't own one yet.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csc5fchSuqo


That's simply beautiful to watch! :icon-woo:


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Tough question to take at face value. Depends on many factors. Think you could break it into 2 categories first - 1 stage and 2 stage. They both have their merits. My go to 90% of the time is a nice lightweight 2 stroke single stage like a Toro Power Clear or an Rtek powered one. They are well powered and simple - easy to work on, and work as fast as I can push them. On the days when you need the big guns, it's hard to beat old school heavy beasts running a minimum of 8 HP and could chuck a school buss through without a hiccup. There are a lot of examples in both categories. I get a lot JD 826 ones that still need little attention after 25 years of service


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

russkat said:


> This one !
> 1st Gen Snowbird
> ... of course, I don't own one yet.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csc5fchSuqo


That guy looks like he's working pretty hard, leaning into it. Is that not self-propelled, or does it just have crappy tires?


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

scrappy said:


> Ariens mid 60'S 10M.
> 
> They set the standard.


Plus one on this! I really like the 10ML60Ds. Built like stuff designed to win WW II, because that was the mentality of engineers back then. Dangerous as **** but a machine that takes no prisoners. Will blow snow and body parts equally well, so one must use basic common sense when using it. However, a well-maintained one will last another 50 years, easy.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I do like original 1960's Snowbirds, (I made a webpage about them! 

but..

they might have been in the top 5 of 1965..
but today I wouldnt even put them in the top 100.
They are Single-speed, or two speed on the really advanced models! 
and today parts supply can be a major issue.

I would not recommend anyone get one as their one and only "daily driver" snowblower..

Today, they are the Ford Model A of snowblowers! 
cool, interesting, unique..but more of a fun novelty than a practical machine for regular use. (yes, there are people still using them as their main snowblowers..but you would need to be above-average in knowledge about them, and in repair skills..) For someone looking for their first snowblower, not a great choice IMO..

a better choice IMO would be the 1965 to 1973 Ariens 10,000 series. Four speeds, better control, and plentiful parts supply.

Scot


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

+1 on the Ariens. +2 if Modified.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

The best one is the one your using !! :wavetowel2:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

loneraider said:


> The best one is the one your using !! :wavetowel2:


that's what I said years ago


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

In my area, there are more 10000 series Ariens still kicking than all others combined. Next would be Toro 38000 series followed by Craftsman varieties. I'm talking longevity. Most had Tec engines. MH


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I had an old 24" snapper that i had restored and re-powered with a 6.5hp harbor freight engine and impeller kit that was great and i only sold it when i finished my current machine which is an 26" 1983 Cub Cadet with a 11hp OHV re-power differential, impeller kit, hand warmers, electric chute, 12 volt electric start, roller skids and light. It is a exceptionally well built machine throws snow 50' and i see no need to ever upgrade to a different machine. I have gone through 13 machines bought and sold since restoring this machine 5 years ago and nothing even came close to the build quality and performance of this old machine. 

In this picture it does not have the roller skids and it has the 6.5hp which was later swapped out for the 11hp 12 volt electric start engine.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

scrappy said:


> Ariens mid 60'S 10M.
> 
> They set the standard.


+1. Haven't seen snow deep enough, wet enough, hard enough, etc, etc, to stop mine yet! Nothing beats thick, heavy steel.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*THE POWERSHIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!! need I say more.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:*


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

My Sears/Murray is hard to beat, tough as nails, easy to maintain, and will be 50 yrs old next year. Changed the suicide clutch to a dead man clutch. Ether way I'm dead, doing what I love to do. Blow snow.
Sid


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *THE POWERSHIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!! need I say more.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:*


It's a pretty cool beast. Rather smart functional idea. it would be nice to see that kind of ingenuity again.


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

Well, if I might add something here. I have been walking behind/pushing snowblowers since I was about 8. That means I have been doing it for about 55 years. Here is what I have learned: 1)Everyone thinks theirs is the best. 2) Most everything made after 1990 has been compromised in quality one way or another. 3) Stay away from big box stuff-ALL of it, Sears included. 4) Toro used to be good-until they went global. 5) Whatever you buy will break at some point, no matter how good you take care of it. I hope these observations help a little.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

In general, I would have to go with either the 10000 series Ariens, or in my case, also the #7101 model Yard-Man circa 1970.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

The best snow thrower of all time was my 17 year old hungry son . Never had a snowblower when the kids were stillliving at home.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Honda HS621 and Toro Powerlite


----------

